# No internet connection

## JuszR

I installed the base system, reboot, and now i'm trying to install the X system but can't emerge because i don't have an internet connection.

I emerged (while installing, i did it with Ubuntu live cd, that's why i had internet connection) ipw2200-firmware (i have an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200) and did what says here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi (just a few things, since i have a newer kernel).

[ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org returns:

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org]

----------

## JuszR

I'm running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and i get:

```
Starting eth0

.......... ok

* No DHCP client installed [ !! ]

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JuszR,

You need to emerge dhcpcd or use static networking.  I can't tell if your wireless setup is correct or not.

To emerge dhcpcd, boot your Ubuntu live cd, mount your partitions, don't forget /dev/ and /proc and do the chroot steps.

You will be back into your Gentoo jas as you were when you installed. Networking will work.

Now you can do 

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

which is what Gentoo needs to start you network.

----------

## JuszR

Ok, i used static networking (config_eth0... 192.168 netmask 255.... /etc/conf.d/net and comment out dhcp) and emerged dhcpcd. 

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like:

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

And i ran /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Everything is ok, till it says:

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp
> 
>          Running dhcpcd...
> 
> eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting
> ...

 

and is not connected.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JuszR,

I've just realised you are wireless.  eth0 is your first wired network port.

Boot gentoo and look in

```
ifconfig -a
```

to see what networking interfaces you have.  Wireless interfaces are rarely ethX.

For the sake of this illustration, I'll assume its wlan0.  You use whatever your interface is called.

You need a script in /etc/init.d to start wlan0. Create that with 

```
cd  /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

This makes a symlink to the net.lo script, which runs as whatever its called as.

In /etc/conf.d/net you need something like config_wlan0=(" ...  to allocate an IP to your wireless lan.

----------

## JuszR

Fine, ethernet worked as you said. I'll worry about wireless later on, at least i have now an internet connection.

Now i'm dealing with X.

[By the way i forgot to say that the cable was unplugged, that's why it said "timed out".   :Razz: ] 

Thanks!

----------

## JuszR

Well, i have the same problem once again after emerge -av net-misc/networkmanager  (http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NetworkManager), this didn't work and messed up the connection. 

(I already have X and gnome-light).

 *Quote:*   

> Bringing up eth0
> 
>                dhcp
> 
>                     Running dhcpcd ...
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JuszR,

You can use NetworkManager *or* the init.d startup scripts but not both.

add NetwokManager to your default runlevel and remove any net.eth... or net.wlan... you may have there.

Its a very bad idea to have two tools attempting to manage the same devices. 

Reboot and configure Network manager.

I have had mixed results with NetworkManager. It works on my two amd64 laptops and manages WiFi, Wired and 3G. On my x86 netbook, it fails miserably.

----------

## JuszR

I didn't know, thank you!

----------

